# suspected bowel obstruction...or something else



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

My baby became ill two days ago with diarrhea and vomiting apart from this she was happy as usual, then night time she had horrible flatulence. Still yesterday she was very active and we all thought she is getting better. Today morning she didn't get up from her bed and for me that was it. I took her to the vet, who thinks she has a bacterial infection and put her on antibiotic.
She has no fever and in good spirits...still I think she has something stuck inside her. She literally eats everything in sight - stones, kitchen sponges, towels etc.
I'm so worried as I lost a dog not long ago...in accident
Anyways the vet said if she won't get better for tomorrow they do X rays and ultrasound.
Everyone in the family my husband and my son thinks I'm overreacting. 
I just hope and pray she gets better.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Mileysmom,

I am so sorry to here you pup is not well. I quite understand your worry, my pup had a similar thing when he was about 3 months and my vet did keep him in and x-ray him just in case. They think it was probably something he had eaten in the garden. Antibiotics soon sorted the problem out and he is fine and still eating everything in the garden.

If he were mine and he has stopped vomitting I wouldn't worry too much. If he is still vomitting I would be more concerned about an obstruction.

I am sure your vet nows what he is doing, so hang on in there and I hope he gets better soon.

Do keep us posted.


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks Hotmischief,

I just want her be crazy again and run around. She spending her time inside and our garden as she got her first heat cycle 3 weeks ago..maybe her condition related to her period..who knows. She hasn't vomited since yesterday afternoon..so it's must be a good sign.

Thanks again for your answer,
Teri


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey MM... You're perfectly right to be worried. You have been through it before and therefore know the signs. I am sure you know what to watch for, but just make sure she is taking water and weeing regularly. ZDo the skin pinch test regularly until she comes good. As others have said, I am sure it is just an upset tummy but if she is well hydrated, it will make some difference if things turn south. 

A big Roo Roo Roo to pup from Zsa Zsa, Astro, Ozkar and their human friend.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

How is she doing?


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for everyone..she is fine.
Still taking the antibiotics and as crazy as before.

Lost a few pounds though and her ribs are so visible so I feeding her very well with chicken and rice.

Now her heating cycle is over we are going to return to our exercise routine. My husband just phone me she got her first BM which was normal..jayyy


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Mileysmom,

So pleased that she is back to normal. She will soon put the weight back on.


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

It's me again..Miley is sick again, she was well for two weeks then bloody diarrhea started yesterday morning.
I took her to the vet immediately with stool sample and the vet put her on antibiotics again
If the diarrhea wont stop for tomorrow they will do tests (blood, stool, etc).
She has a fake pregnancy too, her mammal glands are swollen and she is depressed a bit.
The vet asked me if we breed her and I was in shock, because We didn't even took her out of the house during her season.
Anyways I'm dead worried...and praying for her.. :'( :'( :'( :'(


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Poor baby! Our family is praying for you! Keep us updated!!


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Mileysmom we had similar problem with Elza. So far during her first 10 months in her life she had blooded diarrhoea/colitis 3 times. Last time it happened she's got antibiotics for a week plus healthy bacteria supplement for her gut and special dry kibbles to try to harden her stools. After the full course of antib. and all she still had blooded diarrhoea.  
The one thing what made a huge difference that I changed her kibbles to James Wellbeloved hypoallergenic food plus that's when I changed her from junior to adult food. Almost in a few days her stools started to get better and in a week she had the hardest normal ones ever. :
She's now eating the duck and rice but I tried the fish and rice too which was also good. I use JWB treats too, no grains or additives. She's good on it. 

About the phantom pregnancy. You've done nothing wrong, it just happens. Put her soft toys away, give her less food and more exercise. It will be over in a few weeks. 
Elza didn't have a phantom pr. but she still had swollen nipples and glands for more than a month. It's just the way it is. 

Sending good thoughts of your way and hope Miley is back to normal in no time!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Mileysmom,

I am so sorry Miley is not well, you have been having a rough time with her lateley. How old is she? Is there any chance that she was mated? Phantom pregnacies are not uncommon, i had a bitch that we never had spayed and she used to have a phantom pregnacy after every season. She would go off her food and sometimes didn't eat for days. She would carry around a litte plastic lion we called Boo Boo (in fact although Portia died 14 years ago we still keep BooBoo), even used to carry it with her on her walks. 

Personally I think the phantom pregancy is a seperate issue to the upset stomach, but it does sound like you vet is on top of it. Could she possibly have eaten or chewed something like a piece of wood. My puppy is always chewing wood and is often sick later. It is interesting that he only sicks up the pieces of wood which obviously irrate his stomach lining. These Vizslas do seem to like to chew and eat all sorts of things.

I do hope Miley is better soon, and do keep us posted.


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for the answer Hotmischief.

Miley is one year old and no chance she is pregnant..during her season we kept her in the backyard. She is carrying toys and stealing all our blankets I guess as a sign of nesting. She especially likes a white fluffy pillow to carry around. 
My husband just discovered a chestnut size lump close to her neck..but I think it's the spot of the injection needle.
Regarding the chewing issue, she always eats inappropriate things, like wood sticks, stones etc. 
I'm so worried and the problem is I always thinking about the worst case scenario.
Its nice you still have Portia's Boo Boo 
Thanks again,
Teri


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

Thank you Adrino 

Miley is one year old and We were just about to change her food,she is still on Burns puppy bites.

So glad to hear Elza is fine now. 

At the moment I give her home made rice and chicken+probiotics.

I have looked up on the internet the reviews about the best dog foods available in Ireland..before I continue to give her Burns Adult food.

Thanks again,
Teri


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Mileysmom - hopefully Miley will recover very soon!

Our Skyy got _very _sick a few months ago and went through the course of antibiotics. About a week later she fell ill with diarrhea again, was lethargic and could not stand or walk. 

The vet did not find the cause of diarrhea, but prescribed a strong antibiotic. 

We decided to change Skyy's food at that time (her bag of "Taste of the Wild" was not under the recall, but we suspected the food was the source of Skyy's problems).

She recovered, but that was a scary month for us - not knowing what was wrong, repeated trips to the vet and a lot of medications.

Skyy had phantom pregnancy and was even lactating. I think it lasted about 2-3 weeks.

Sending good wishes your way!


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks SkyyMax 

I'm glad Skyy is well..they are both beautiful Skyy and Max as far as I can see on the thumbnail size pics. 

The last month was so stressful for me as I was alone while my hubby on business trip when she got her period..then the diarrhea and sickness set in and now again.

Our vet said she is far from danger..so I hope she will be ok soon.

Thanks,
Teri


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Although I do not feed them - as they didn't agree with my boy - my vet who has GSPs says that James Welbeloved and Burns are two of the best dog foods on the market.. and whatsmore they don't sell it!!!

All dogs are different so you just have to try and see which one suits your dog.

Shame we can't feed them on chopped up pieces of wood - they love it and so much cheaper!!!


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

You don't need to feed her the puppy food anymore. I changed her to adult at around 8 months old and never looked back. 

When Elza had the blooded diarrhoea I gave her rice too but she couldn't digest that either! I took a sample to the vet and she said she can see the undigested rice in it so that's when she got the special (I think it was prescription Burns kibbles) dry food. I don't think that really made much difference but since she was so ill I literally swapped her food to JWB in a day. 
If you think she's good on Burns than stick with it but maybe try one with less ingredients in it and without gluten.


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks, Hotmischief and Adrino..

Today she looks okay and her stool was firmish on our morning walk.

What is worrying me the most she got a golf ball size lump between her shoulder blades. I think it's spot of antibiotic shot.
It's quiet hard and right under the skin.

Today I picking up her new food but for now I giving her home made yummy things.

Sending my love to all V


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

MM, that lump is pretty common after an injection. All mine have developed a lump after an injection, as have I. So it's not just puppies.........


----------

